# More cold smoking



## bhambrewer (Oct 8, 2020)

White lump in top right = Borgonzola, a blue Brie from Aldi.

Lurking in the cherry wood smoke was what started as 2lb salmon. After an overnight dry brine it went from around 910g to 671g, a roughly 24% weight loss. I'll post back here once it's all smoked with any further weight loss.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 8, 2020)

Looking good! That borgonzola from aldi is some good stuff. I did a borgonzola and pear stuffed pork chop not too long ago.


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looking good! That borgonzola from aldi is some good stuff. I did a borgonzola and pear stuffed pork chop not too long ago.



I don't do mouldy food.

I eat the heck out of that Borgonzola.

And I never thought of using it to stuff a pork chop, so that's  a new option ;)


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 8, 2020)

bhambrewer said:


> I don't do mouldy food.
> 
> I eat the heck out of that Borgonzola.
> 
> And I never thought of using it to stuff a pork chop, so that's  a new option ;)


Here is how I did mine. A little bacon would have been nice with it. I bet it would be good with that hunk you have smoking.






						BORGONZOLA STUFFED CHOPS W/CARAMELIZED ONION AND PEAR
					

Last night I decided to try something a little different. I picked up some borgonzola cheese from Aldi a couple weeks ago and put it to use. If you have never had borgonzola before it has a creamy texture and earthy rind kind of like a brie or camembert cheese and a hint of blue cheese flavor...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Here is how I did mine. A little bacon would have been nice with it. I bet it would be good with that hunk you have smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the recipe, definitely going to give that a go!


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 8, 2020)

after around 10 hours cold smoking, down to 571g, a 37% weight loss. If I smoked it for the full 12 hours Raichlen suggests it may be down 40%+, but Imma hit my bed cos I'm knackered and have enjoyed a decent amount of beer and Spanish brandy tonight


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 10, 2020)

end result with the salmon - salmon kippers. Too smoky, too salty. 

But this made Mrs happy, because I am now making kedgeree, and kippers are stupid difficult and expensive to find. Happy wife, happy life


----------

